# Disneyland Pipes & Tobacco



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

I came across an interesting article today. Apparently at one time Disneyland had its own tobacconist and carried a variety of tobacco products including its own brand of pipes and pipe tobacco!







Has anyone been lucky enough to give this tobacco a try or use one of the pipes, or even simply remember seeing the tobacconist at Disneyland? 
The article is on pipesmagazine (unfortunately I cannot yet post any links).


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

I do vaguely remember as a small child, while taking a family vacation to Disney World in Florida, there being a tobacconist on "Main Street USA" in the Magic Kingdom. Mostly I remember the aroma. Much like as a child I remember there being that great smell from the tobacconist in the shopping mall....before the government killed all the fun.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Tobacco Shop at Yesterland
https://www.facebook.com/DisneyTobaccianaCollection


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks for the links Dave! Some really great pictures on that facebook page. I would also encourage anyone who wants to, to link the article I was originally referring to on the pipesmagazine website since I cannot. The title is: Walt Disney: American Icon, Inventor of Pop Culture - Pipe Smoker.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Davetopay said:


> Tobacco Shop at Yesterland


Nice article, that brings up one of my pet peeves: the erasure of smoking from history. (For those that didn't read the link, the last paragraph discusses the digital removal of cigarettes from a cartoon.) This is one reason why I have a problem with the term 'anti-smoking nazis"; they really have more in common with Stalin-era communists...


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

cory1984 said:


> Thanks for the links Dave! Some really great pictures on that facebook page. I would also encourage anyone who wants to, to link the article I was originally referring to on the pipesmagazine website since I cannot. The title is: Walt Disney: American Icon, Inventor of Pop Culture - Pipe Smoker.


Very interesting stuff. Here is a link to the Pipes Magazine article. Great thread! :nod:


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks Tobias for posting that article, the integrity of this thread would have certainly suffered without it.


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

My copy of Weber's Guide to Pipes and Pipe Smoking, by Carl Weber (1970 printing), was originally purchased at the Disneyland tobacco shop, and still has the Disneyland price sticker on it.

Really a shame that the Disney corporation has led the way in the media's campaign against tobacco, considering that old Walt himself was a pipe smoker.


----------



## NeverBend (Aug 29, 2009)

I believe that the tobacco shop on Main Street in Disney World was still open in the late 1980s but with an expanded compliment of candies (in jars) and less selection of pipes and tobaccos and just a few cigars.

It's possible that I'm confusing the dates because I was there in the early 1980s and then a few time with my kids from 1986 to 1992.

The shop fit and the purging makes little sense in a society that likes to pride itself on individual choice.


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

NeverBend said:


> I believe that the tobacco shop on Main Street in Disney World was still open in the late 1980s but with an expanded compliment of candies (in jars) and less selection of pipes and tobaccos and just a few cigars.
> 
> It's possible that I'm confusing the dates because I was there in the early 1980s and then a few time with my kids from 1986 to 1992.
> 
> The shop fit and the purging makes little sense in a society that likes to pride itself on individual choice.


According to the Yesterland article linked by Dave it closed in 1991:

"The Tobacco Shop opened in 1955 as one of the original shops on Disneyland's Main Street. It was located between the Magic Shop and the Main Street Cinema on the east side of Main Street. In the year 1991, the Tobacco Shop closed permanently."


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

cpmcdill said:


> My copy of Weber's Guide to Pipes and Pipe Smoking, by Carl Weber (1970 printing), was originally purchased at the Disneyland tobacco shop, and still has the Disneyland price sticker on it.


Now that is a fun item to have :nod: I have a couple items from the five and dime shop in the small town I grew up in. I have no intention of ever removing the pricetags since the place was shuttered a few years ago.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Damn, that was both incredible and extremely disappointing. Incredible in that _Disney_ of all places used to have a tobacco store! And disappointing in that they can perhaps be called the biggest hypocrites since Walt Disney was a pipe smoker himself, I'm sure that he would be spinning in his grave if he knew what was going on....oh well time marches on and I should get off my soapbox now....:anim_soapbox: :bolt: Still thanks for bringing up this obscure (to me) piece of knowledge into the open where I can read and learn about this. Thanks! :thumb:


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

wow talk about a cool piece of history. As a disneyland junky this fascinates me. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## louwags (May 17, 2014)

That would be an amazing piece to have in a collection. 

I don't know how it makes Disneyland a hypocrite, though. His time was a time before we really knew about the medical hazards of smoking, even pipes and cigars. In their own way, they're acknowledging those newly discovered facts. We can still find places to smoke so I'm not at all concerned about Disneyland.

--Wag--


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

louwags said:


> That would be an amazing piece to have in a collection.
> 
> I don't know how it makes Disneyland a hypocrite, though. His time was a time before we really knew about the medical hazards of smoking, even pipes and cigars. In their own way, they're acknowledging those newly discovered facts. We can still find places to smoke so I'm not at all concerned about Disneyland.
> 
> --Wag--


Eh, I was ranting a bit when I called Disneyland a hypocrite, I was probably better off saying something else....but what to say? That is the question......:ask::violin: oh well...


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

If you look on fleabay you can find Disney pipes on there every once in a while. I have sold a few on there before. Ironically they aren't very expensive like EVERYTHING else Disney. The pipes go between $10-25ish


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

x6ftundx said:


> If you look on fleabay you can find Disney pipes on there every once in a while. I have sold a few on there before. Ironically they aren't very expensive like EVERYTHING else Disney. The pipes go between $10-25ish


Looks like this one went for a little more: Ebay , perhaps they don't fetch as much as regular Disney paraphernalia since this is kind of an odd niche.


----------



## blendtobac (Sep 14, 2011)

Brian Levine, who is the host of the Pipes Magazine Radio Show and is the representative for Brigham, has an extensive collection of Disney pipes and memorabilia and knows more about the subject than anyone I've met.

Russ


----------



## NeverBend (Aug 29, 2009)

blendtobac said:


> Brian Levine, who is the host of the Pipes Magazine Radio Show and is the representative for Brigham, has an extensive collection of Disney pipes and memorabilia and knows more about the subject than anyone I've met.
> 
> Russ


Hi Russ,

Do you know if Brian has ever done a segment about collecting Disney on his podcasts? Disney tobacciana is a neat collecting niche.

The pipe linked to on eBay Very Nice Walt Disney World Poker Style Sitter Estate Pipe | eBay looks to be a Weber oil finished (matte) briar that was severely buffed (the shank and stem joint particularly) until it was a gloss finish. Nearly took off the nomenclature too. I hope that other sellers (if they did the buffing) wouldn't be so aggressive in damaging these pieces.


----------



## blendtobac (Sep 14, 2011)

He's mentioned Disney a fair number of times, and I believe I remember him doing a segment on Disney pipes. I don't remember the episode number, though.

Russ


----------



## NeverBend (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks Russ, I've only started listening to his podcasts recently but I'd like to hear his take on collecting Disney.


----------

